# Jones86 KBG NJ reno



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Hey everyone been following the forum for a while now after discovering it through some web searches. I have always liked forums dating back to the days of PBnation(paintball) and Golf WRX.

Worked for commercial landscaping company for 3 years out of college before moving into the electric utility world for 12 years now.

Bought a house April 2021, lawn had seen better days, started getting the weeds down but hated the walkway in the middle and the hills so rented a bobcat ripped it out, installed an irrigation system and started over. Had to use sod as timing was late for seed. Wife would have never allowed dirt for a whole year.

Here is the front yard progress.
Before April 2021

















In Progress June 2021 to Sept 2021


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Summer/Oct 2022


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

BACK Reno


Before
*







*
























July-August 2022 after 2 rounds of glysophate


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Front is kbg and tall fescue, believe Sod company uses some kind of Jonathan Green seed.

March 2022 applied Prodiamine to front

May 2022 Applied a 1lb of 10-10-10 fertilizer and RGS (was before I educated myself here) 
July- Applied 1lb of Milorganite

I had been using everything I learned from my previous experience in commercial landscaping but had not realized how much was just not good. During my time there we basically sprayed everything with Round up and Ronstar. 

Before the back Reno I found The Lawn Forum and it was like finding a magic book.


----------



## Toddskill (5 mo ago)

Looking great, and looks like you have plenty of 4 legged help 🤣. Curious to see how mazama does in heavy shade, did a reno this year with kbg mix but have some shady areas that it's not doing quite as well. Thinking about doing some over seeding with it in a few spots next year.


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Front
Had some fungus damage this summer and what I thought was all fungus damage turned out to be sod worms

Where the walkway was settled a bit and used some sand to help with the leveling

Been putting down AMS at .25 every 10 days from Sept 1st.


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Back Reno

August to Sept

Brought in about 15 yards of top soil and leveled. Watered the soil for about a week and half and sprayed any weeds that popped up. Wish I could have done it longer but wanted to get the seed down.


























*Sept 11 *
seed down All KBG Mazama, Nuglade, Bewitched and Blue Magic was pre-germinated for 6 days changed water every 12 hours. 

*Sept 15*
First signs of germination

*Sept 19









Oct 7










Oct 14







*

Oct 29









Side yard (golf area chipping green will go in the back)
Oct 29 Shamrock ***, Nuglade Mazama









I did not put tenacity down at seeding. I am sort of regretting it now but was poor scheduling on my part. I have some weeds in there mostly wild garlic which is a pain in the a**. Pulled some but it's so deep it rips so much grass out with it. 

Put low rate of tenacity down .14 Oz. Back is about 1300 sq ft. 

It has been mowed 3 times with a manual reel mower. 2 apps of AMS at .25 about 2 weeks
apart. Calculated to about 1lb for 1300 sq ft. Got a little tip burn which I think I must have overlapped on my spray a few times. Used 2 gallons of water for carrier and watered for about 10 minutes directly after spraying.


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Toddskill said:


> Looking great, and looks like you have plenty of legged help 🤣. Curious to see how mazama does in heavy shade, did a reno this year with kbg mix but have some shady areas that it's not doing quite as well. Thinking about doing some over seeding with it in a few spots next year.


Plenty of 4 legged help. It's been hard keeping them off and they have gotten on there and ripped it up a bit. The male belgian pees on the bushes but the female pit has some very acidic pee.


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Updated everything to make it flow a little better.


Have a black locust tree growing in between my neighbors fence, shoots pop up everywhere. I was thinking about drilling some holes in it and using triclopyr with a funnel. Anyone have any experience killing a locust tree?


----------



## Jones86 (4 mo ago)

Kind of interesting to note, because the Mazama and Blue Magic are both America type I used a 50% Blue Magic 25% Nuglade and 25 
% Bewitched on the front half and then 50% Mazama 25% Nuglade 25% Bewitched towards the back half. I had some bare spots towards the right edge and used Blue Magic seed to fill in.

Mazama was slower to take off but is starting to fill now. Mazama has the most unique growth out of the bunch from what I have observed.


----------

